# Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 Cigar Review - A Nice Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I noticed a touch of sweetness on the initial taste after lighting the cigar, mainly at the tip of the maduro wrapper (probably from the Anejo). T...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 Cigar Review - A Nice Smoke


----------



## Sultansofsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Awesome cigar deffinatly in my top 10. I really like the shark but any of them will do for sure. Get as many as you can 2x a year.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sultansofsmoke said:


> Awesome cigar deffinatly in my top 10. I really like the shark but any of them will do for sure. Get as many as you can 2x a year.


Yo, welcome to the site. You have revived a coupled of 2-4 year old threads. Please pay attention to the thread dates, happy reading.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

2-4 years thread, but the smoke is still good to go.....carry on.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

penna stogey said:


> 2-4 years thread, but the smoke is still good to go.....carry on.


I have one on deck for tonight Cheers Gentleman


----------

